# GridbagLayout Ausrichtung



## Guest (7. Aug 2007)

Abend,

habe ein Problem beim Ausrichten meiner Elemente durch das GridBagLayout.
Will das alle Elemente Linksoben in der Ecke meines Programms dargestellt werden.

Wie geht das?

Geht das nicht normallerweise durch anchor


```
constraints.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
```

zum Beispiel ???

Danke schon mal

Herbi


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

also wenn du links oben haben willst kannst du z.b. 

2 layouts miteinander kombinieren 

sag dem 1. pannel es soll nen border layout sein und dann pack an die nördliche position noch nen pannel dem du z.b. wieder border zuweist und die elemente dann in den westlichen teil packst


----------



## mikachu (8. Aug 2007)

GridBagLayout

am beispiel gaanz unten ist das mal aufgetreten


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

hallo,

danke erst mal,

ist nicht das was ich meinte, muss wohl genauer beschreiben.

Starte ich das Programm wird das Fenster so groß wie nötig dargestellt.
Optimiere ich nun das Fenster auf den ganzen Bildschirm, so springen die Felder für ganz kurze Zeit auf die richtige Position(links oben), danach aber wieder sofort in die Programmmitte.

Hier mein Code:

```
GridBagConstraints constraints = new GridBagConstraints();
		setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
		
		constraints.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
		constraints.gridheight = 1;
		constraints.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
		add(nameL, constraints);
		
		constraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		add(name, constraints);
		
		constraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		add(vornameL, constraints);
		
		constraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		add(vorname, constraints);
			
		constraints.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.RELATIVE;
		add(eintragen, constraints);
		constraints.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
		add(delete, constraints);
	
		constraints.gridwidth = 2;
		constraints.gridheight = 10;
		constraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.BOTH;
		add(new JScrollPane(liste),constraints);
		
		constraints.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
		constraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		constraints.gridx = 0;
		add(notenEintragen, constraints);
```


----------

